# worst day ever :( :(



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

my cousin (who is like my sister) her son was involved in a crash last night, he was on a skateboard and a car has hit him...... hes only 16... i just dont know what to do the poor boy is in an induced coma, crushed pelvis, broken femur broken ankle collapsed lung, punctured intestine, internal bleeding (which has now stopped 8 pints later) and a swollen brain
hes just been put on dialysis and waiting to go to liverpool if they can clear his blood by 4am tonight..... been there all day and night im shattered didnt want to leave my cousin there... but she needs to try and sleep some if she can...
helpless is not the word
i know i probs shouldnt post this here but i just needed to vent a little
thanks for reading


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh no, my thoughts are with him xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

(((hugs))) sounds awful. feel free to vent


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks as many thoughts as possible right now is much appreciated thankyou xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Awwww huni,im so sorry, sending all our prayers and thoughts to him 

If you ever need to chat you know where i am xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

to be honest this isnt the right place i guess just come home and needed to get it off my chest i guess


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh thats terrible your poor cousin and of course her son hope things turn out well for him


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

axl said:


> to be honest this isnt the right place i guess just come home and needed to get it off my chest i guess


do you have anyone at home with you? you must be totally shocked and worn out too


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Axl.
I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope things work out out for you, please keep me posted. Love and stuff. Pete,


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah my kids are here and OH hes been great bless him ( i dont say that very often lol)
i think im going to have a nice cuppa and then straight to bed with my phone next to my ear


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

springerpete said:


> Axl.
> I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope things work out out for you, please keep me posted. Love and stuff. Pete,


of course i will pete and thanks


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

You may not think it is the right place - but that doesn't mean it is the wrong place. My thoughts are with you. Hope everything works out alright.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

axl said:


> my cousin (who is like my sister) her son was involved in a crash last night, he was on a skateboard and a car has hit him...... hes only 16... i just dont know what to do the poor boy is in an induced coma, crushed pelvis, broken femur broken ankle collapsed lung, punctured intestine, internal bleeding (which has now stopped 8 pints later) and a swollen barin
> hes just been put on dialysis and waiting to go to liverpool if they can clear his blood by 4am tonight..... been there all day and night im shattered didnt want to leave my cousin there... but she needs to try and sleep some if she can...
> helpless is not the word
> i know i probs shouldnt post this here but i just needed to vent a little
> thanks for reading


Been there and experienced it with my Dad and my brother who died in the end. Both crashed on motorbikes, with me on the back with my dad when we hit a cow in the middle of the freeway. All I suffered was a broken femur so I was lucky.

The best thing to do is to comfort the person and give them reassurance that everything will be alright and offer them a nice warm bed and rescue tablets with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so sorry, what a terrible shock and thing to happen, you must all feel so helpless. Is it possible they can give your cousin something to maybe help her rest a bit and sleep if they havent already, as likely as exhausted as she is she likely cant rest at all.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) hugs to you Axl and your family you are all in my thoughts!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So very sorry to hear your news ((((hugs))))
You & your family are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> Been there done and experienced it with my Dad and my brother who died in the end.
> 
> The best thing to do is to comfort the person and give them reassurance that everything will be alright and offer them a nice warm bed and rescue tablets with a nice cup of tea.


im so sorry to hear that hun, i hope it doesnt end that way i really dont and im always there for her shes my cousin best mate sister aall rolled into one x


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im so sorry, what a terrible shock and thing to happen, you must all feel so helpless. Is it possible they can give your cousin something to maybe help her rest a bit and sleep if they havent already, as likely as exhausted as she is she likely cant rest at all.


o asked them but they dont want to give her anything mild as hes so touch and go at the moment


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

No word's Hun! just HUGE HUGS!! to you and the family xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh no, bless you!
sending thoughts your way and strength to him
*hugs*


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

Sending you all my thoughts and prayers.x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

What an awful shock, so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you xox


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> o asked them but they dont want to give her anything mild as hes so touch and go at the moment


You must both be so exausted, just the stress and the emotional trauma of something like this floors you without all the time just being awake and lack of sleep on top. I see where they are coming from though.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Thinking of you and your family  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

omg your all so lovely thank you sooooo much means so much to me believe it or not :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You must both be so exausted, just the stress and the emotional trauma of something like this floors you without all the time just being awake and lack of sleep on top. I see where they are coming from though.


it is shes been there since last night i went there at 3am and been there all day... i wanted to stay but they wouldnt let us only his parents (very understandable we are a big family)
ill be back in as soon as i wake again


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Sending bullet thoughts to you and your nephew


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> it is shes been there since last night i went there at 3am and been there all day... i wanted to stay but they wouldnt let us only his parents (very understandable we are a big family)
> ill be back in as soon as i wake again


Just try to hold the thought they have managed to stop the bleed now (I believe you said) thats a positive. At the moment his holding on another positive. Theres a lot to be done still yes. But at least small steps in the right direction, something to hold onto.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just try to hold the thought they have managed to stop the bleed now (I believe you said) thats a positive. At the moment his holding on another positive. Theres a lot to be done still yes. But at least small steps in the right direction, something to hold onto.


small steps is all i want right now and your right its all in the right direction thankyou so much x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As others have said, take things in baby steps and try to remain strong for your cousin. Thinking of you.x.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

update already
he is now being kept warm without the bubble wrap thing theyve put on him they said this is a really good sign x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> update already
> he is now being kept warm without the bubble wrap thing theyve put on him they said this is a really good sign x


Fantastic news, another postive step in the right direction. For them to say its a good sign its that bit more encouraging still.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Fantastic news, another postive step in the right direction. For them to say its a good sign its that bit more encouraging still.


i agree just spoken to my cuz told her to switch her phone off for a bit and try and rest i hope she listens her phone wont stop so she will never rest with it on
and

can i just say the awesome job these people do in HDU
credit to these people some nursing staff have stayed on over their shift tonight x


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

awfulhoping for a speedy recovery , thinking of all of you , get some rest yourself too iff you can


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

diablo said:


> awfulhoping for a speedy recovery , thinking of all of you , get some rest yourself too iff you can


im gonna try in a bit just relaxing with you lot right now uve all been so great feel better already glad i posted the thread now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> i agree just spoken to my cuz told her to switch her phone off for a bit and try and rest i hope she listens her phone wont stop so she will never rest with it on
> and
> 
> can i just say the awesome job these people do in HDU
> credit to these people some nursing staff have stayed on over their shift tonight x


She does need to try to keep her strength up, not easy though as you say,obviously others in the family are going to be anxious and want to know too. It will be hard enough to rest with her mind in a state as it is. Hopefully she will get a bit of rest. Most of the nurses do such a fantastic job they are really under valued and underpaid for what the do really. Especially when you think what the "management" get in comparision.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

under valued isnt the word these men and women have worked so hard on my cousin and its amazing the dedication these people put in for the pittance they get kinda gets oyu very :cursing: indeed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> under valued isnt the word these men and women have worked so hard on my cousin and its amazing the dedication these people put in for the pittance they get kinda gets oyu very :cursing: indeed


Im off now, just wanted to say Night, hope you get some rest at least, and that things continue to be positive through the night. Will catch up tomorrowx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Thinking of you all and sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks cant seem to sleep though really need to try xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwww thinking of you all (((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope he is better soon, thinking of you x


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

My thoughts are with you my daughter gone run over a few months ago by some ******** on weed her injuries were n't as bad as you describe but I really know how it feels just b there for him and his mum it will all b good x


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

My thoughts are with you my daughter gone run over a few months ago by some ******** off his face on weed (in court tmoz) her injuries weren't as bad as you describe but I do know how it feels and how helpless you feel just b there for them my heart so goes out to you all . Trust, pray and believe


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Dear God, it's a parents' nightmare. I'm so sorry you're all going through it.

The important thing is that the medical field has progressed so much that there is always hope now. I'm glad to hear he's doing better. It's only 8:30pm here, so I'll be up the next few hours anyway if you need an ear. Katie200's usually on late too.

Sending positive thoughts into the universe for him. Any kind of prayer is good prayer.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

So sorry I hope he recovers well and soon.

My prayers are with you and your family.

Em xxxxxxx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Sending my thoughts to you and your family xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Hope you got some rest and today is a better day ... thoughts and prayers to you all xxx


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I hope you and your cousin managed to get a little rest last night and that her son makes a speedy recovery.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sending huge hugs to you all & everything crossed for good news today xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh bless you,i can't imagine how you all must be feeling right now :crying:
My thoughts are with you and your family,and we all have our fingers crossed that he makes a full and speedy recovery  xxx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Thinking of you all and hope today brings some encourageing news xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> Awwww huni,im so sorry, sending all our prayers and thoughts to him
> 
> If you ever need to chat you know where i am xxxxx


i second this ^^^^^^^^^^ xxx


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

all others have said what \I would say,

jenn


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and your family, I hope today brings some more positive news.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Heya huni,

Hope today brings some more postive news x x x x


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope you have good news today, 16 year olds can bounce back from many things so wishing you all and family all the best x


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

update nothing much has changed .... they dont think he is stable enough to send to liverpool again today and he desperatly needs to get to the royal there... cousin managed to sleep last night off and on for 3 to 4 hours and her ex husband too
so thats good, apart from the fact she now has no confidence shes feeling low, and thinking the worst.... she told me she will call when she wants me up there
around lunch time i think........ myself i couldnt sleep every time i slept i had nightmares so in the end i decided sod it ill stay awake
thanks for all your kind words guys means a lot and all the thoughts 
xxxxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Perhaps you should go anyway... I know its a long way ... but maybe if she's a bit low ... initially she might be upset but at least she'll have you to be strong for her ... whether she wants you there or not ... xx

(We on here will be strong for you) ... thinking of you today x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sending love and healing vibes xx Hope he stabilises soon and they can get him over to where he needs to be for further treatment xx


----------



## danbert (Aug 31, 2011)

That sounds awful for all of you. Fingers crossed that you continue to get good news


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im so sorry to read your awful news, how sad.

I hope you and your family soon get the news you want and he recovers well.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

so do i, shame my update wasnt anymore today i really wished it was, but its early days i guess


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Very early days - especially with modern medical technology, not to mention the physical strength in body of a teenager. Similar happened to my cousin when he was 16 and in a bad accident. It was touch and go for a while but he eventually made a full recovery - so I'm hoping the same for your cousin's boy. Today might have not had the best of news, but yesterdays was a very good start so try to think of the best outcome even though it's hard. Thoughts with you, your cousin and your family.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Big hugs to you guys and here hoping for a he gets well soon..xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry to hear that,hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Heres hoping for some better news later on today!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Heres hoping for some better news later on today!


same here as soon as i know ill let you guys know anything


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> so do i, shame my update wasnt anymore today i really wished it was, but its early days i guess


i know its not what you hoped and there wasnt more positive changes overnight, but just hold that thought there were some yesterday and things at least remained the same overnight thats still better, then going backwards.
Not what you hoped as I said but hoping there will be some more positive steps today again, so that they can get him moved for more treatment.
Thinking of you all, Hoping today brings more positives in the right directionx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear this but as others say its amazing the recoveries that can be made xxx

thinking of u all


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Remember slow & steady wins the race........its going to be a long slow process with ups and downs along the way, all you can do is be there to support.

I remember yrs ago when my dad was in an induced coma and asking why they werent doing anything, once they explained its the best way for body to get over shock etc before tackleing other issues it became clearer.

Being young and fit is going to help him recover im sure. All you can do is support your "sis".......although i bet she's in auto mode and not even thinking of anyone else........its the normal process especially when its comes to kids.

We here for you to release ya feelings........ keep strong xxxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Only just saw this, so sorry to hear, sending healing vibes and prayers for you all.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I hadnt seen this hun -


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

thankyou all xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh no what a nightmare, just seen this its absolutely awful, but stay positive, age is on his side, love and luck to him, you and the rest of the family.xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thinking of you all...xx


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed everything goes ok. Thinking of you and your family.xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

update not too good right now
im back off to the hospital in a bit
he is back in theater again, they have tried saving the leg but the foot seems to be dying... so they will operate to try and save the leg, i hope they can as surfing is his life.. if they cant.. well it bears no thought right now... telling you lot helps loads as obviously i can not talk to my cuz and wouldnt dream of it....
did i also tell you
they guy that knocked him down
is our cousin hes devastated.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything still crossed here for him, realy hope the op is succesful. Your poor cousin to hmy: sending huge hugs to you all xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my god hun im so very sorry i cant think of anything worse to go through, Sending huge (((hugs))) and healing vibes.. have got everything crossed for you and your family!!

Please vent as much as you like on here or via PM.. you seem to have brought a little life back to these forums from what ive been reading the last couple of days even though i havent posted much so please believe theres big PF hugs and ears here for whenever you need it xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

axl said:


> update not too good right now
> im back off to the hospital in a bit
> he is back in theater again, they have tried saving the leg but the foot seems to be dying... so they will operate to try and save the leg, i hope they can as surfing is his life.. if they cant.. well it bears no thought right now... telling you lot helps loads as obviously i can not talk to my cuz and wouldnt dream of it....
> did i also tell you
> ...


So so sorry hope they can do something for him in surgery. Must be awful for your cousin too that caused the accident.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh huni im so sorry i really am rooting for him to get thro all this

Stay strong hun as always always here for you xxxx


Just told my mum hun and she said sending prayers and thoughts and will say a prayer for him tonightxxxx


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Heart goes out to you and your family, truly hope for the best for you xx

[[Hugs&Loves]]


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family at this terrible time, hope things start to improve.


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

I hope the surgery is successful, keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i truly hope they can save his leg what a terrible situation for the other cousin to be in as well very,very sad all round


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I have just read this, im so sorry for what has happened to him, i hope he is strong and goes from strength to strength. and how awful this must be for your other cousin too. What a sad situation.  

I am sending all the healing and positive vibes that i can. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Very, very sorry...God have mercy for poor lad...will pray...xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

update sooo far the leg has been saved the muscle on the inside is still alive but the outside is touch and go will know more in the morning.. he has colour in his lips again and they are reducing his sedative slowly so tonight things are loking better :smile5:
thanks for all the pms and messages here
means the world


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

axl said:


> update sooo far the leg has been saved the muscle on the inside is still alive but the outside is touch and go will know more in the morning.. he has colour in his lips again and they are reducing his sedative slowly so tonight things are loking better :smile5:
> thanks for all the pms and messages here
> means the world


thats lovely news


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

axl said:


> update sooo far the leg has been saved the muscle on the inside is still alive but the outside is touch and go will know more in the morning.. he has colour in his lips again and they are reducing his sedative slowly so tonight things are loking better :smile5:
> thanks for all the pms and messages here
> means the world


That sounds positive  everything still crossed here for even better news today xxx


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I was very sorry to hear that your cousin was involved in the accident but finding the good news that his leg muscle is alive and even better, that they are reducing the amount of sedatives is a great step forward. I hope things continue to improve for him!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

fingers crossed you will get more good news today (((hugs)))


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

That's great news. xx


----------



## danbert (Aug 31, 2011)

It's great news that the leg looks like it can be saved.

If he has lost some mobility - or the leg takes a turn for the worse - it doesn't mean he'd have to give up surfing. There are a few disability surfing schools in Britain including this one: Freedom Surf


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope theres more improvement today, thinking about you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad things are moving in a more positive direction again, and the surgery seems to be successful. Hoping for more improvements today for you and your familyx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

that sounds really positive!!

3 people i know personally are walking miracles after similar incidents, so even though there will probs be days when you may question things, sometimes you have to take a backwards step to move forwards too!!

still keeping fingers and paws crossed!! xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just wondered if there was any more news, hopefully more good


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

update
just got back form the hospital
another operation on the leg this morning
so far the leg has been saved they have cut some of the dead muscle away.... he is still critical but its moving the right way
they are going to wake him for 3min out of his induced coma this afternoon to check reactions, hope all goes well there
xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh good..lets hope for continued good news


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope all goes well later poor lad  xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

no more news so far so thats good news if he settles tonight they will eb off to the royal in liverpool tomorrow which is very positive indeed


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

axl said:


> no more news so far so thats good news if he settles tonight they will eb off to the royal in liverpool tomorrow which is very positive indeed


Good sounds like things are going in the right direction, everything will stay crossed here anyway.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news about his leg, everything crossed that this afternoon goes well too.x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Stay positive hun, we are all with you and the family.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Much love to you all xxxxx


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Ah that is really good news - I'm really pleased to hear that it is all positive today and that he is stable enough to move to the care he needs. It will be a long road ahead for your family but hopefully today has provided some reassurance and you can all get some sleep/rest. I know a fair few surfers who are missing muscle and haven't let it stopped them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

he is now in liverpool... which is great he is still very critical and in a coma, but he is being operated on today. The pelvis is the main focus as it is the most urgent job on him right now... so crossing fingers by about 1 o clock i will have some news for you x


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

hope everything goes well...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sending all our love, prayers and positive thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> Sending all our love, prayers and positive thoughts xxxxxx


Seconded xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad he's at Liverpool now, everything crossed for today xxx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Axl!

Only just seen this....do so hope your cousin's boy continues to recover....what a terrible shock for you all.....

sending lots of get well wishes and healing vibes!! xxxx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope all goes well today. It certainly sounds like he's in the right hands, thank the gods for modern medicine.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

fingers and paws crossed for some good news xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg only just seen this thread .... How has the operation gone ?
Praying things are ok xxxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad they got him to Liverpool now, so they can carry on with the next stage in his recovery. Thinking of you all.x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

he must be strong as he is still in theater since 8am
they said they will stop when his body cant take anymore
but hes still there xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> he must be strong as he is still in theater since 8am
> they said they will stop when his body cant take anymore
> but hes still there xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

axl said:


> he must be strong as he is still in theater since 8am
> they said they will stop when his body cant take anymore
> but hes still there xx


My god that's a long time, he's obviously very strong ., Really pray everything works out ok for him .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

That is a long time in theatre, he must be coping though or else I shouldnt think they would continue, so if thats the case looks like he must still be strong after everythings thats happened. Hope it goes well.x


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

update
my cousins son has lost his leg on sunday evening they have the task of telling him on wednesday when he comes out of his coma...
hes in theater again today as he has dead muscle on his buttock, i dont know how much they will be taking off
he is still in a critical state right now, and there are no signs of him getting better
its been 2 weeks and the good news i have is that he is still hanging in there x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> update
> my cousins son has lost his leg on sunday evening they have the task of telling him on wednesday when he comes out of his coma...
> hes in theater again today as he has dead muscle on his buttock, i dont know how much they will be taking off
> he is still in a critical state right now, and there are no signs of him getting better
> its been 2 weeks and the good news i have is that he is still hanging in there x


Keep positive..he is taking his time to recover his body is just resting, im sure he will come round and be ok. keep ya chin up xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

*hugs*

i hope there is some better news soon for you all


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking about you and your family. xx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

poor kid heart breaking infact .hugs for you and hope he recovers real soon x


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

(((hugs))) hang on in there, we are all keeping our fingers crossed that he gets better soon


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Oh I am sorry ... was wondering about how things were, but didn't want to ask ... take every day as it comes and keep praying he remains strong ... C x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its so heartbreaking, so sorry they couldnt save the leg, hoping so much something more positive will happen soon. Its going to be so hard for him.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not so hot on the words of comfort but have some massive
*((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))* for you
*((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))* for your cousin's son
*((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))* for your family


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all
xxxxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad he is hanging in there; hope you are all managing to as well xxx.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just seen this after your post in dog chat today and am gutted for you. Poor kid, what an ordeal for him to be going through. What a little fighter he is bless him.

Sending big (((hugs))) to all of you and praying this poor young boy pulls through. xxx
Life can be so bloody tough at times, so unfair!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just toping up the hugs to you all xxx


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not religious.............................but praying anyway !

Big Hugs !


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

have been following this thread, havent posted cause theres nothing I can add but thinking of you and your family

jenn


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sorry. 

Liz


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks guys they had to put him back in the coma last night (not sure ive said this ) he was to distressed, they will be telling him tomorrow about his leg x
yesterdays op went well, well as well as could be expected of course.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

glad everything went as well as it could.. will keep fingers and paws crossed XX


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am so sorry. 
I hope he is successfully brought out of his coma today and starts to get stronger.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

thankyou not as yet they will be starting to slowly at about 3 o clock i think i will keep you updated
and thankyou
just trying to keep busy today to be honest x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope things go okay, it's not gonna be easy news for him to take in but hopefully with you and your family behind him it'll help him thro the ups & downs. Thinking of you this afternoon.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> thankyou not as yet they will be starting to slowly at about 3 o clock i think i will keep you updated
> and thankyou
> just trying to keep busy today to be honest x


Just caught up with this - will be thinking of you and your family hunny, hope it goes well, dunno what else to say really - its one of those moments when you just need a hug huh??


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Only just read your post
just wanted to say Im thinking about you and hoping for a good outcome
we are all here for you
Maureen


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

fingers crossed it goes well (((hugs)))


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this originally but I've caught up with this thread just now. My heart goes out to you & your cousin & of course your nephew. 

I'm so sorry to hear of this but I'll be praying to all my Gods tonight for the best outcome possible. Wish I could hug ya honey.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

axl said:


> thankyou not as yet they will be starting to slowly at about 3 o clock i think i will keep you updated
> and thankyou
> just trying to keep busy today to be honest x


hope it was good news xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope it is going as well as it can this evening.xx.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Love and prayers as always xxxxxxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope he recovers from the accident.  The driver must feel awful about hitting him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

not much has changed he had his 9th op on monday but is still heavily sedated so he cant talk, so he doesnt know about his leg yet
ill be off to liverpool tomorrow
so ill have an update for you from my phone during the day x
once again thankyou all for your kind words and thoughts


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

axl said:


> not much has changed he had his 9th op on monday but is still heavily sedated so he cant talk, so he doesnt know about his leg yet
> ill be off to liverpool tomorrow
> so ill have an update for you from my phone during the day x
> once again thankyou all for your kind words and thoughts


at least no change is better than going downhill..

still keeping fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope things start to improve soon, and he gets a chance to just deal with whats happened and move on best he can.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

So so very sorry to read this. You're all in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs to all (((x))).


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just saw this thread recently. I hope you don't mind me asking, what happened to his leg? The poor boy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> I just saw this thread recently. I hope you don't mind me asking, what happened to his leg? The poor boy.


he lost his leg on sunday night they managed to save a small stump to attach a prosthetic later when he is fit and well
the muscle around the leg had died ... and the leg would be useless he will get more use from a prosthetic than a dead leg.. as long as he pulls through


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking of you all and hoping tomorrow brings some better news.x


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope he pulls through and is able to adjust to a prosthetic.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

In my thoughts and prayers bless him - as you all are. xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thinking of you all  drive carefully xxx


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hugs to you and your family hun. He's young so hopefully he will adapt well to the loss of his leg. It's going to be hard but he has his family to support him.

Take care today and I hope you have a positive update later xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> he lost his leg on sunday night they managed to save a small stump to attach a prosthetic later when he is fit and well
> the muscle around the leg had died ... and the leg would be useless he will get more use from a prosthetic than a dead leg.. as long as he pulls through


WHEN he pulls through mrs! DONT talk like that!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Thinking of ya hun XXXXxxxxx (((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Been thinking about him, but didn't wanna ask how he was. He sounds like such a tough cookie & hope he pulls though xxxxxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG i just read this entire thread and i'm so sad  Oh hope your cousin's son pulls through. I'm sure he will. Be positive. And big hugs to you all!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

just more *hugs* for you all


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

went to see him today
and i saw his big blue eyes:biggrin:
he even mouthed i want to go home
we said no
he siad now
we siad no
he said
feckin hell
was lovely to see.......
im hoping hes over the worse now 
im so happy tonight


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

aww that brought tears to my eyes.. how is he? how did he take the news?

still got fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

mstori said:


> aww that brought tears to my eyes.. how is he? how did he take the news?
> 
> still got fingers and paws crossed xx


they couldnt tell him hes in and out of consciousness so be next week before they tell him, we think he knows he did with his hands a big sign thne a little sign then touched his legs
sooooo were not sure
but hes blinking strong he was grabbing the bed to try and get up which he cant and i had to open his hands omg ouuuchhhhhh but i saw his blue eyes and he was ammaaazing
oh and a funny part my cous told him i was there and he did a face that looked like what the hell is she doing here then he did a thumbs up so he was having a joke brilliant


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sounds really promising and he must have a great sense of humour  x

wont be long til he is driving you all round the bend again


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Awww bless him sounds promising xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

mstori said:


> sounds really promising and he must have a great sense of humour  x
> 
> wont be long til he is driving you all round the bend again


heres hoping love.... im sure we iwll have more downs but today was amazing
and im gonna ride this wave as long as i can


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> Awww bless him sounds promising xxx


yep jules you should see him not a scratch on his beautiful face bless him
i left the room and cried buckets got in my car cried buckets.. cried all night but im happy to if that makes sense


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

axl said:


> yep jules you should see him not a scratch on his beautiful face bless him
> i left the room and cried buckets got in my car cried buckets.. cried all night but im happy to if that makes sense


Awww bless ya

Yeah makes totall sense hun its like tears of relief as well as every emotion mixed in xxx


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

I know there will be plenty of low points to come, but i really hope that the high points outshine them.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww what an aweful thing to happen, glad he's keeping a sense of humour about it though, that's very promising! My thoughts are with you both


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad he could communicate with you today must have been a great relief,
Hope he know can go from strength to strength.x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So glad he could communicate with you today must have been a great relief,
> Hope he know can go from strength to strength.x


relief, joy everything all rolled into one


----------



## babybel (Aug 25, 2011)

im sorry to read this, but I am also glad you had a glimmer of hope today


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. I so agree with Sled Dog - strength to strength.

How is your sister holding up?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wonderful news :thumbup: I know he has a long journey but at least he's started it now, will keep everything crossed for his recovery to be as quick & smooth as it can be  xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

So pleased to hear there's some improvement, sounds like he's made a huge leap ... won't be long before he is up and about, and believe you me the hospital will force him up and about with physio and it won't belong before he's got a prosthetic and will be on the serious road to recovery ... Remember you take care of yourselves and his mother (and the other cousin) ... the hospital will take care of him xxx

C x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> went to see him today
> and i saw his big blue eyes:biggrin:
> he even mouthed i want to go home
> we said no
> ...


Awww thats brilliant! Has he been told about his leg?.....the only way is up now hun!  Dont think the worst now..positive thoughts all the way! xx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Hugs to you and your family!  I'm sure he'll pull through just fine!  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Wow. I so agree with Sled Dog - strength to strength.
> 
> How is your sister holding up?


shes having her good days then her bad days to be expected, im hoping she will go home today after his op, even for one night she hasnt been in nearly 3 weeks x



harley bear said:


> Awww thats brilliant! Has he been told about his leg?.....the only way is up now hun!  Dont think the worst now..positive thoughts all the way! xx


havent told him yet hes not conscious enough yet hes only awake for 10 sec then asleep for 10 and for the 10 hes awake hes so drowsey at the moment... that mile stone will be next week 
and thanks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Great news.....very pleased things are moving in the right direction. xx.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just caught up on this hun, not been on since thursday. So glad he is managing to communicate with you - you must be so relieved! Good that he's still got his sense of humour though, people can deal with anything as long as they have a sense of humour. My mum had the most amazing sense of humour despite her illness and I believe it is the one thing that kept her going. Laughter is the most amazing, helpful thing in the world.

Hope your sister manages to get a little rest now too xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> Just caught up on this hun, not been on since thursday. So glad he is managing to communicate with you - you must be so relieved! Good that he's still got his sense of humour though, people can deal with anything as long as they have a sense of humour. My mum had the most amazing sense of humour despite her illness and I believe it is the one thing that kept her going. Laughter is the most amazing, helpful thing in the world.
> 
> Hope your sister manages to get a little rest now too xx


thanks its been nice to laugh at random things i must say as we have had 0 to laugh about for 3 weeks tomorrow
and yes seems its more like day by day now
not hour by hour


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just so glad he's on the homward journey now so to speak. Like everyone else says, look after yourselves and each other, the hospital will look after your nephew. 

God bless, and you're all still in my prayers. xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

8tansox said:


> Just so glad he's on the homward journey now so to speak. Like everyone else says, look after yourselves and each other, the hospital will look after your nephew.
> 
> God bless, and you're all still in my prayers. xx


thankyou so much hes a strong brave boy, he could teach me a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

thinking of you all hun


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

axl said:


> thankyou so much hes a strong brave boy, he could teach me a lot


People like that can teach us so much. When I was a teenager (about 13/14) I didn't get on overly well with my mum. Don't get me wrong I loved her more than anything but I think I took her for granted. After being told she was going to die in 2008 (she proved the doctor wrong and went on to live another 2 and a bit years - needless to say that doctor never made another appearance ) we got on better than ever. She couldn't really talk but I always used to just sit with her - if I could make her laugh I knew I was doing fine!

Now I can't stand people disrespecting their parents. If they have a perfectly good reason then fine but I hate people (particularly teenagers) who speak to their parents like dirt. It's obviously just my opinion but if I knew what I know now when I was 13 I would never have spoke to my mum the way I did. You don't realise how much you take people for granted until you are at risk of losing them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> People like that can teach us so much. When I was a teenager (about 13/14) I didn't get on overly well with my mum. Don't get me wrong I loved her more than anything but I think I took her for granted. After being told she was going to die in 2008 (she proved the doctor wrong and went on to live another 2 and a bit years - needless to say that doctor never made another appearance ) we got on better than ever. She couldn't really talk but I always used to just sit with her - if I could make her laugh I knew I was doing fine!
> 
> Now I can't stand people disrespecting their parents. If they have a perfectly good reason then fine but I hate people (particularly teenagers) who speak to their parents like dirt. It's obviously just my opinion but if I knew what I know now when I was 13 I would never have spoke to my mum the way I did. You don't realise how much you take people for granted until you are at risk of losing them.


im so sorry to hear this, but im also glad of the time you both shared
and i completely agree with you xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to hear he had a good day 
is he able to breath on his own yet ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

willa said:


> Glad to hear he had a good day
> is he able to breath on his own yet ?


no hes still week he managed i think 10 seconds but no more

his mum stayed home for 2 days with her other kids im glad she went home,,, shes back there now but at least she has had a rest x


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

axl said:


> no hes still week he managed i think 10 seconds but no more
> 
> his mum stayed home for 2 days with her other kids im glad she went home,,, shes back there now but at least she has had a rest x


Good to hear she's managed to get some rest hun. He's in safe hands


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

i dont think this weekend is a good one at all
ive just heard that our cousin who knocked my cousins little boy over, has taken an overdose, and is now in hospital, he's fine might i add, but i think they will be sectioning him tonight does anyone know if this is normal to be sectioned?? he is very depressed ...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Its normally done to be able to assess him properlly to see what hes needs are 

Sorry to hear this has happened tho hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> Its normally done to be able to assess him properlly to see what hes needs are
> 
> Sorry to hear this has happened tho hun xxx


ah right ok thanks jules wasnt sure about it like


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that . Sectioning is normal when there is a concern that someone is a danger to themselves or others to allow them to get the correct assessment and care.

Thinking of you.xx.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

seriously please someone somwhere tell me there family is freaking weird too
and its not just me lol
thanks ive had all the info now and hes in the best place for him, hes fine.. thanks all xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> seriously please someone somwhere tell me there family is freaking weird too
> and its not just me lol
> thanks ive had all the info now and hes in the best place for him, hes fine.. thanks all xx


Mine are freekin wierd too..not going to go into any detail on here but feel free to pm me if you want hun x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Mine well just do my head in especially my eldest daughters 

Nice when i have 3 grandchildren and have seen 1 only a handfull of times and the other 2 never


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

You kinda know my situation hun, and because of the events of this year (or more actions of one of my brothers girlfriends - actually make that both of the girlfriends!) I no longer speak to either of my brothers.

Only word I have for either of them is hypocrite.

Do feel free to pm to see just how weird my family are though :lol:

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhh now i feel lots better your all a bunch of freaks just like me ]
perfect


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

axl said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh now i feel lots better your all a bunch of freaks just like me ]
> perfect


Of course  I don't speak to any family now tbh. The only family I have left apart from my brothers are my aunt n uncle who live just up the road but I've never really spoken to and my mum's family down south. Said family that I was planning to go and visit later this year, messaged one of my cousins on facebook about it and have not had a reply since - message was sent on 16th august so I gave up and said I'm not gonna bother going to see them if she can't be bothered to message back. One of my brothers girlfriends posted on her wall the same day about going down and she replied to that though


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

The only blood relative i speak to are the 2 i gave birth to,,,i have to speak to them by law :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> The only blood relative i speak to are the 2 i gave birth to,,,i have to speak to them by law :lol:


s hlits do you???/
better start then
does shouting count ??
:lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> s hlits do you???/
> better start then
> does shouting count ??
> :lol:


Thats how i get by lol


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just caught up with this, prays for all of your family and hugs too!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

How awful for the cousin who is obviously so depressed. It must be so tough for him too. He is best off on medication and sectioned. He needs the help.

xxx


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just had a catch up with this thread, and I am so glad your cousins sons condition has improved. He sounds like a very brave, and very strong young man, and if he can exert these very qualities in the future, his full recovery will only be a matter of time, even with a prosthetic limb, the world will still be his oyster I am sure of it.

I can't help for feeling for your other cousin. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and I am sure all of us feel that maybe there are things we could have done differently to create a different outcome. I hope he gets the help he needs, I can only try and imagine what he must be feeling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Hiya hun 

I have been reading and keeping up to date with your awful story, i am so glad that he is getting better and it is sad that he has lost his leg but the other outcome is not even worth thinking about, so he is a very lucky and brave boy.  

Your cousin who knocked him over i do feel for, he must be going through hell but he is in the right place as he will need a lot of counselling etc for what happened. 

Sending you a massive hug xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks hun.. but im afraid things have got worse since 6 o clock tonight.. his life support isnt working as well as they should be and his kidneys are not responding to dialysis this week... not sure what else to say... its going to be a long night


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

axl said:


> thanks hun.. but im afraid things have got worse since 6 o clock tonight.. his life support isnt working as well as they should be and his kidneys are not responding to dialysis this week... not sure what else to say... its going to be a long night


Oh god no!!!  Am so sorry, please keep me updated hun, i am thinking of you and all your family.

Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

axl said:


> thanks hun.. but im afraid things have got worse since 6 o clock tonight.. his life support isnt working as well as they should be and his kidneys are not responding to dialysis this week... not sure what else to say... its going to be a long night


awww, massive hugs!  xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

aww no so sorry too hear all this  was hoping it was good news

hope its just a minor set back

keeping fingers and paws crossed for all of you, so horrible in every way for all involved.

Hope your other cousin is receiving the help he needs too

(and my family is fkd up too)

xxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sending love and prayers as always xxx 

You know where i am if you need me hun xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks guys.. not heard any more past few hours kinda going insane a bit .. so better come here and keep me busy me thinks x


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Man! I've been feeling rather sorry for myself this last few weeks, but since I've read this I've put things in perspective. My problems are small fry to what you're all going through. I hope and pray you get good news soon, as someone has said before the young have fitness and resilience on their side, and they often survive things that would wipe a lot of us out. He sounds like he's a fighter and I hope he starts to pull through soon.

Much love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

axl said:


> small update...
> he has had a temp and an infection last few days... so yet again hes off to the theater today.. not sure where or what is happening ... hes stilll fighting..
> my other cousin is now home ( i think thats way to fast IMO).


Oh no thats the last thing he needs  hope everything went ok today xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

just this second had update and nope they had to operate on his back and bum and remove more dead muscle, they will see how the weekend goes, if they have to take anymore, there wont be enough muscle left to work the stump, and then that will have to be removed.... this is so heart breaking watching it unfold like this... my cousin shes being very strong, and i feel worse as i cant go there this week cause of this darn cold i cant chance giving it to her or she wont be allowed in to see her own son if she gets a cold..
next week when im ok ill have to go 2 to make up for it


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

axl said:


> just this second had update and nope they had to operate on his back and bum and remove more dead muscle, they will see how the weekend goes, if they have to take anymore, there wont be enough muscle left to work the stump, and then that will have to be removed.... this is so heart breaking watching it unfold like this... my cousin shes being very strong, and i feel worse as i cant go there this week cause of this darn cold i cant chance giving it to her or she wont be allowed in to see her own son if she gets a cold..
> next week when im ok ill have to go 2 to make up for it


Aww hun it is just never ending for you and your family. I am sending you all my prayers and good vibes for you and all your family xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Life can be so cruel sometimes, hoping that things will be Ok now and he wont get any further problems from the muscles.
Thinking of you all hoping things will start to get better.xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Thinking of you all  xxxxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Praying for a lucky break for this poor wee lad very soon. Prayers for you family too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

My thoughts are still with you all hun. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

axl said:


> just this second had update and nope they had to operate on his back and bum and remove more dead muscle, they will see how the weekend goes, if they have to take anymore, there wont be enough muscle left to work the stump, and then that will have to be removed.... this is so heart breaking watching it unfold like this... my cousin shes being very strong, and i feel worse as i cant go there this week cause of this darn cold i cant chance giving it to her or she wont be allowed in to see her own son if she gets a cold..
> next week when im ok ill have to go 2 to make up for it


:sad: I realy, realy hope he has a change of luck now, he's been through so much, you all have, extra hugs on there way xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thoughts are with you and your family take care


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

update
and a good update
hes off life support for 2hrs a day his lungs are building up slowly, he ate a yogurt yesterday and a mashed banana which is an amazing step, still heavly sedated so awake everymin or so then falls asleep
he even managed to say a word yesterday where everyone could hear him.. :thumbup:
he was told about his leg but has since forgotten he was told, and said today why is everyone acting like i have one leg, i can feel pain in my foot 
so his short term memory isnt working very well right now, but this could be due to the meds he is on..
in 3 weeks they are hoping he moves from idu to hdu and
hoping he will be back at the local hospital by christmas which will be easier for everyone :thumbup:
could be home in his house by feb of next year.... so right now things are looking so much better


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I looked at this thread earlier. I was afraid to respond fearing the worst, so it is nice to hear good news. Great that he is recovering. I hope he gets better over time.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

He's heading in the right direction. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

sounds like things are looking better,fingers crossed x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

fantastic news!!

so pleased for you all, i know its common to have feeling where the leg was. Someone i know gets itches, and obv cant scratch  

hope all continues well x


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Sooooo pleased to hear things are going in the right direction. It will be a long process but hopefully things will work out in the end. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's brilliant.
He may have phantom limb pain.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

great news that he is heading in the right direction


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear this  But good to hear he is slowly but surely recovering? Only just read this thread, not seen it before today, I hope everyone is holding up well :/


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh so pleased to see that you can give us a more positive update - you must be so relieved.

I know he's still got a long, long way to go but this is such good news :thumbup:. Us Pfers aren't family but we are with you along this journey and I know I for one always look for your update as to how he is.

Keep smiling & positive vibes & hugs being sent your way x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe bless him - what a brave young man. A slow process but he'll get there eventually.

Big hugs to all of you and bet you're all a lot happier at the mo. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Great news :thumbup: I hope everything goes as smoothly as it can from now on  xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for all your support you have all been great... its amazing how far he has come in 5 weeks tomorrow...its an utter miracle it really is.... and right now we are all breathing a little easier , not much as he is still critical, but what a step... and today even more news
he is off the dialysis... :thumbup: quantity is there quality isnt ... but they are hoping that will improve with time :thumbup:
so happy about him right now... the bravest 16 year old ive ever met and the strongest x


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Its the bullet (((((((((((((((((vibes))))))))))))))))) you know, seriously though well done and keeping you in our thoughts


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

great news xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

this will be my last update on this
MODERN MIRACLES DO HAPPEN
the difference a week can make
he is now breathing on his own, he is awake all day maybe has a nap in between not much.. he is eating fine even complaining that his corn flakes are not Kelloggs 
he has been showing his leg to his friends, and his best friend said right how we gonna get a wheel on there, he laughed so hard.... and hes smiling all the time... he asked his mum to read the diary she had been keeping daily since the accident and all he can say is
HOW AM I STILL HERE , he knows he is so lucky to be alive.. hes been told who knocked him over.. he seemed ok with it, so now to ge the parents on side.. he remembers nothing of the whole day let alone the crash, that might never come back... instead of 3 weeks he will be moving to HDU on Wednesday thats how quick things are moving.. the boy is amazing
i would like to thankyou all for your concern in this matetr for the past 5 weeks, you have been a great strength to me believe it or not, and it seems my dark cloud has finally lifted..
all i cna say is
people dont complain about anything as things can always get better, and there are people far worse than you in this world..
petty arguments are not worth anything in the grand scheme of things, if my boy can show me this, then who am i not to listen to him
xxx
thankyou ALL xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

now, that was lovely to read:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so sorry i have only just seen this thread, sending hugs and prayers, sorry i am abit late, hope he keeps improving xxxxxx_


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _so sorry i have only just seen this thread, sending hugs and prayers, sorry i am abit late, hope he keeps improving xxxxxx_


he is doing great thanks hun xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

axl said:


> this will be my last update on this
> MODERN MIRACLES DO HAPPEN
> the difference a week can make
> he is now breathing on his own, he is awake all day maybe has a nap in between not much.. he is eating fine even complaining that his corn flakes are not Kelloggs
> ...


I'm so very happy for you all, may he continue on the road to recovery xx


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Now thats the post I've been waiting for.....I haven't posted on this thread before now but have checked in every day to see how your brave young man is getting on. I have been sending positive thoughts daily too. Such wonderful news for you and your family. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The world is made up of a few amazing people, it seems he is now one of them. What an amazing life this lad now deserves. So happy for you all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> The world is made up of a few amazing people, it seems he is now one of them. What an amazing life this lad now deserves. So happy for you all.


thats lovely thank you he is very blessed indeed


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh excellent i am so pleased for him and your family. i hope he continues to improve. what a truly brave young man.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

thats fantasic new glad he on the mend ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww, chicken, just read your last update, hadnt realised you'd posted it. Am so glad things ahve improved at a faster rate than hoped for, thats gotta be good. May the lad continue on the road of improvement with all the love you and the rest of his family are giving him and his friends too.

As a 'believer' I think he has an amazing Guardian Angel watching over him.

Thanks to you Axl, for sharing the story with us and if it helps even just one of us realise life is too short for petty squabbles, then some good has come of it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Aww, chicken, just read your last update, hadnt realised you'd posted it. Am so glad things ahve improved at a faster rate than hoped for, thats gotta be good. May the lad continue on the road of improvement with all the love you and the rest of his family are giving him and his friends too.
> 
> As a 'believer' I think he has an amazing Guardian Angel watching over him.
> 
> Thanks to you Axl, for sharing the story with us and if it helps even just one of us realise life is too short for petty squabbles, then some good has come of it.


LIFE IS WAY TOO SHORT and we should love every minute of it x


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

axl said:


> LIFE IS WAY TOO SHORT and we should love every minute of it x


This is so true chick!! Puts everything into perspective doesn't it? Unfortunately we do seem to take life for granted and forget that one day we will not be here - and that day could be tomorrow, or even today!

So glad to hear he is improving. I'm guessing he now fully understands about his leg as I remember your update a few days ago saying he didn't know why people were saying he didn't have his leg as he could feel pain in his foot?

Anyway, delighted to hear he is improving so well and by the sounds of it he is going to adapt so well to his new way of life. He is clearly a very brave, courageous boy and I very much doubt he will let anything stand in his way.

An inspiration to us all


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> This is so true chick!! Puts everything into perspective doesn't it? Unfortunately we do seem to take life for granted and forget that one day we will not be here - and that day could be tomorrow, or even today!
> 
> So glad to hear he is improving. I'm guessing he now fully understands about his leg as I remember your update a few days ago saying he didn't know why people were saying he didn't have his leg as he could feel pain in his foot?
> 
> ...


yep right now he is accepting it, and showing his friends and they are all saying about putting a wheel at the end of it lol
im sure the down days are to follow but right now hes a brave man i tell ya he went in a boy, hes coming out a man xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry i havent posted any replies, but i have been reading from the start, 
what an amazing boy, and what a great family you have been helping each other through a very tough time. dont know how youve done it to be honest.
so glad things are looking brighter, and i do hope the other cousin who hit him gets the help he deserves too.
michelle x


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

axl said:


> yep right now he is accepting it, and showing his friends and they are all saying about putting a wheel at the end of it lol
> im sure the down days are to follow but right now hes a brave man i tell ya he went in a boy, hes coming out a man xx


There will be plenty of down days but hopefully the good ones will outweigh them by far. He's got a strong, supportive family behind him the whole way and as long as he knows you are there to lean on he will do just fine.

His friends will be his rocks too, he will be able to speak to them about things he may not feel comfortable speaking to family about as he won't want to be a burden. Even though he knows you will all support him no matter what he may still feel like he is putting his problems on to you all and having great friends to help will mean so much to him.

I'm so glad he has his friends. Sadly, many lads that age would probably run a mile if that happened to their mate but it's so good he has true friends that are supporting him and keeping his moods up.

He sounds like a top lad and I'm sure he will be an inspiration to every person he knows and meets in the future xx


----------

